# yes I know, but...



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forgive me for stating the obvious, but hell, isnt it hot today!!! Its 49c in the shade here and my little duck in the pool says 31c. Yes, I know thats part of the reason why I came here, but really is very hot and theres no escape!!!!! 

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, you should be on the coast, we´re about 4/5 k from the sea and it only reached 34c with a nice breeze.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Jo, you should be on the coast, we´re about 4/5 k from the sea and it only reached 34c with a nice breeze.



good for you LOL!!!!! 

Its now 11.30pm and still 33c out there!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've just been in the Pool to cool down
Its 27 degrees here at just before midnight
We're about 6 kms from the coast and about 300 mtrs up so we get a cooler breeze


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We've just been in the pool too. Isnt it magical swimming (well bobbing about in my inflatable armchair thing!) under the stars with the pool lights on, crickets chirruping and the sound of the water. Yes, this truly is the life!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> We've just been in the pool too. Isnt it magical swimming (well bobbing about in my inflatable armchair thing!) under the stars with the pool lights on, crickets chirruping and the sound of the water. Yes, this truly is the life!
> 
> Jo


Yes I always enjoy that in the summer. Also it cools you down before bed


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

jojo said:


> We've just been in the pool too. Isnt it magical swimming (well bobbing about in my inflatable armchair thing!) under the stars with the pool lights on, crickets chirruping and the sound of the water. Yes, this truly is the life!
> 
> Jo


Oh Jojo, you make me "soooo jealous" !!!
I would swap places in a minute, we've got 22* and an overcast sky and a breeze to go with it, lol !
Good for us this time of year I suppose !
Nance

ps, "sssssh, no rain" !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> ps, "sssssh, no rain" !



ssshhhh, I think you've got that coming for the weekend LOL!!!

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Jojo,
Cheer me up some more, why don't you !
I've got the weekend off..........I want sunshine !
Nance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... and its still getting hotter!!!! I'm actually starting to dream about ........ RAIN!!

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

jojo said:


> .... and its still getting hotter!!!! I'm actually starting to dream about ........ RAIN!!
> 
> Jo


Hi Jojo,
Rain !!! we have buckets full here today, I don't think it has stopped since about 11 o'clock last night !
But I do have to say it's still quite warm...............just awfy wet too !
"so unfair"...lol !
Nance


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> .... and its still getting hotter!!!! I'm actually starting to dream about ........ RAIN!!


And the forecast for next week is HOT.  

A mates in-laws moved to Spain for their health. Eventually they moved back to Scotland as they missed the rain too much.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe your mates in-laws should have moved to Galicia - lol


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Maybe your mates in-laws should have moved to Galicia - lol


The' dinna speke glasgae in Galicia!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

"The' dinna speke glasgae in Galicia!"

True, but they have the same music - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG - we have cloud, thick heavy cloud in Alhaurin de la Torre today!! I never thought I'd be pleased to see that, but its lovely and cool here... well its 28c with a nice breeze!!! YAY!

Jo


----------

